# For Sale 6.5 acres M/L South Central Tennessee



## tortminder (Nov 12, 2012)

Circumstances have made it necessary for me to let go of my piece of Tennessee. 

*6.5 acres M/L sloping wooded parcel in south-central Tennessee.* 
Paved county road access. Mostly scrub and timber. 3.5 acres cleared when brushogged.
Creek branch runs along back of property. 








[/URL][/URL][/IMG]
(south-west view)

County water on site. Building site has concrete slab not visible from road. (gravel driveway has washouts but can be easily repaired).
5 miles east of county seat in rural area. (Walmart, Farm & Fleet, Moose lodge, Masonic lodge)
7 miles from Tennessee river. (Public boat launches. Area is home to champion catfish tournement)
12 miles from Shiloh battlefield. 
15 miles from the Buford Pusser museum. 
Abundant Turkey & Deer on property. 

*Taxes $86.00 per year. Asking $32K *









[/URL][/URL][/IMG]
(West view)

PM me for further details.


----------



## Bob Huntress (Dec 17, 2012)

Tortminder, I sent a PM. What I am wondering is if it is close to Crump or Adamsville or way up past Olive Hill?


----------



## tortminder (Nov 12, 2012)

Bob;
It's east of the Tennessee river. Not in the bottom land or flood plain. Sweet ground water if you choose not to use "gummint" water. No restrictions of manufactured homes, (there is a 30' X 50' concrete pad at the hilltop home site that could be cleaned up and reused. The water is piped up there). Rural area, (closest neighbor about 1/2 mile away.) I answered the private message but I'm not sure it went through.

Just as an aside, great BBQ place at the west side of town just by the bridge and Haggie Catfish Hotel is close too!
Pat


----------



## Bob Huntress (Dec 17, 2012)

I got the PM and I'm taking it up with the wife. I actually live in Hardeman County in Toone, which is next to Bolivar. From reading your post, I am acting on the assumption that this place is very secluded. Am I correct? My idea of a good place to live is somewhere where I can wake up at 0200 (2:00 am), go out to the front yard naked, light a stick of dynomite, throw it as far as I can and never upset a single neighbor. Mind you that I am not inclinded to do this (Often), but, if I ever want to, it is good to know that I can. I am almost at that point here, yet, your place looks even more secluded. Of course I have no intentions to use government water. Remember after 9/11 all the talk about a terrorist posioning our water supply? Only once do we actually know that anyone has ever considered tactically posioning our drinking water for the purpose of killing Americans. Do you know what that individual does today?

A. Heads a terrorist cell in Yeman.

B. Is dictator of Iran.

C. Is Obama administration's Science advisor.

You don't drink water that the government provides, do you?


----------

